# Melanochromis Auratus x Melanochromis Johannii hybrids?



## FPiX (Dec 29, 2008)

Someone from www.monsterfishkeepers.com suggested that these are auratus x johannii hybrids. I'd like a second opinion. What do you guys think?


























































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Seems like a reasonable assumption.


----------



## FPiX (Dec 29, 2008)

Joea said:


> Seems like a reasonable assumption.


Thank you


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree.

Those two species shouldn't be kept together. In most cases, the male auratus will establish dominance over the male johanni, and interfere with the spawns. It looks like it happened in this particular situation.


----------

